# 090090001214 (von heuschrecke (Gast))



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,  habe Eure Beiträge mit Freude gelesen. Aber wie sieht es denn aus, mit einer gerade angekommenen Telefonrechnung, auf der diese "Mehrwert"-Leistung mit über €25,-- für 37 sec. berechnet wird, obwohl diese Leistung nicht beabsichtigt war und in dieser Zeitspanne wohl auch nicht in Anspruch genommen werden konnte.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich als erstes tun könnte, um diesen Betrag nicht zahlen zu müssen??
Dankeschön

heuschrecke


----------



## sascha (13 Oktober 2004)

> obwohl diese Leistung nicht beabsichtigt war und in dieser Zeitspanne wohl auch nicht in Anspruch genommen werden konnte.



Werd mal bitte etwas deutlich: Hast Du mit OK bestätigt? Wie oft? Wie ist es zu der Einwahl gekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				heuschrecke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,  habe Eure Beiträge mit Freude gelesen. Aber wie sieht es denn aus, mit einer gerade angekommenen Telefonrechnung, auf der diese "Mehrwert"-Leistung mit über €25,-- für 37 sec. berechnet wird, obwohl diese Leistung nicht beabsichtigt war und in dieser Zeitspanne wohl auch nicht in Anspruch genommen werden konnte.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich als erstes tun könnte, um diesen Betrag nicht zahlen zu müssen??
> Dankeschön
> ...



@heuschrecke: guckst Du erst im Erste-Hilfe-Kasten, dann hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5994

und hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7229

und vor allem hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Sascha, hallo Dialerfresser,

danke für Eure Antworten. 
Sascha: habe noch einmal versucht, zu rekonstruieren:

über Google Suchbegriff (irgendetwas zum Unterricht) gesucht, Verweis auf anderen Link, dort wiederum irgendetwas mit "Hausaufgabenhilfe"
(sehr delikat für Schulkinder, diese Abzocke), habe beim 1. Mal OK eingegeben, (dort stand, es kommt keine Verbindung zustande), dann nocheinmal OK in einem winzigen Fenster, das ich auch nicht vergrößern konnte, habe unten drunter das sehr Kleingedruckte nicht lesen können und ganz unbedarft noch einnmal OK eingetippt. Dann merkte ich, dass mein Modem die bestehende Verbindung löschte und sofort wieder einwählte, ich guckte genauer (mit Brille) hin und sah unten diese komische 0900 Nummer und € 29,?? pro Verbindung. Ich versuchte, ganz schnell, nachdem mir das komisch vorkam,  aber wohl nicht schnell genug, diese Verbíndung zu unterbrechen und schaltete mein Modem aus.
Auf der Telecom-Rechnung sind 37 sec. mit € 25,8190 berechnet worden.
Es handelt sich um den Link "Hausaufgaben Highspeed-hun-10401". Ich habe diese sogenannte "Mehrwertleistung" nicht beabsichtigt in Anspruch genommen.

Auch wenn ich mich hier etwas unbedarft angestellt haben mag (hatte noch nie eine derartige Situation u nd bin auch nicht so fit in diesen Dingen), so ist es doch eine große Gefahr, für Kinder, wenn sie irgendetwas zu Hausaufgabenhilfen suchen und dann dort landen). Hier müsste auf jeden Fall der Verbraucherschutz tätig werden.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*Arme Heuschrecke*

und neulich, als Du im Laden vom Verkäufer dreimal gefragt wurdest, ob Du wirklich die Gesamtausgabe von Kafka kaufen möchtest - und Du dreimal "Ja" gesagt hast, weil Dein Hörgerät gerade nicht am Ohr war, hast Du auch völlig unbewusst gekauft, stimmt´s ? Also ich finde auch, dass solche Fälle vom Verbraucherschutz bearbeitet werden müssen - wer soll uns denn sonst vor uns selber beschützen. Wir sind nun ´mal unbedarft.
Au Waia
HZH


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2004)

> Hier müsste auf jeden Fall der Verbraucherschutz tätig werden.



Nicht der Verbraucherschutz, sondern die Regulierungsbehörde. Und die wird tätig - auch, wenn Gast "Zander" das nicht gefällt. In den nächsten Wochen wird es eine entsprechende Änderung der "OK"-Fenster geben, mit der das unsägliche Kleingedruckte in den Dialer-Zustimmungsfenster wohl ein Ende haben wird.


----------



## Rex Cramer (15 Oktober 2004)

heuschrecke schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich mich hier etwas unbedarft angestellt haben mag (hatte noch nie eine derartige Situation u nd bin auch nicht so fit in diesen Dingen), so ist es doch eine große Gefahr, für Kinder, wenn sie irgendetwas zu Hausaufgabenhilfen suchen und dann dort landen).



Kinder sind bevorzugte Opfer und nach denen wird gerade in diesem Bereich sehr gezielt geangelt. Für bestimmte Suchbegriffkombinationen werden unzählige HTML-Seiten generiert und die verseuchte Dialertretmine wird dann in einem Frame nachgeladen.

Damit sich die seriösen Geschäftsleute sich auch bloß nichts vorwerfen müssen, wird das ganze in Form von Mückendreck, irgendwo auf der Seite versteckt, als ein Angebot beschrieben, dass sich explizit an Erwachsene richtet und der Frame hat dazu den Vorteil, dass just dieser Mückendreck aus dem sichtbaren Bereich des Browsers rutscht.

Die Einstellung der seriösen Geschäftsleute ist hier im Thread bereits versteckt. Schließlich weiß doch jeder, was bei 3x OK passiert. Und wenn es doch nicht jeder weiß, ist das natürlich auch sehr recht, so lange es die wissen, die dann das Händchen aufhalten dürfen. Deswegen wird auch alles daran gesetzt, die Angebote (wenn man davon sprechen darf) so gut wie möglich zu verschleiern, mit irritierenden Angaben zu versehen und den "Bewerbern" (wenn man sie so nennen kann) alle Möglichkeiten dazu weitestgehend offen zu lassen.


----------



## OskarMaria (15 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Arme Heuschrecke*



			
				Zander schrieb:
			
		

> und neulich, als Du im Laden vom Verkäufer dreimal gefragt wurdest, ob Du wirklich die Gesamtausgabe von Kafka kaufen möchtest - und Du dreimal "Ja" gesagt hast, weil Dein Hörgerät gerade nicht am Ohr war, hast Du auch völlig unbewusst gekauft, stimmt´s ? Also ich finde auch, dass solche Fälle vom Verbraucherschutz bearbeitet werden müssen - wer soll uns denn sonst vor uns selber beschützen. Wir sind nun ´mal unbedarft.



Durch solche Beiträge muß sich niemand provoziert fühlen. Denn diese zeigen allemal auf, welchen Unsinn das Dialergewerbe produziert. Ich kann jeden Kauf im Falle eines Nichtgefallens oder Irrtums rückgängig machen - nur eben jenen Dialerunsinn nicht. Wenn ich mich also beim Buchkauf vertan habe, dann gebe ich die Produkte zurück und bekomme mein Geld wieder.

Im Falle jener Hausaufgabenseite würde ich den kompletten Weg im Internet bei ausgeschaltetem/ausgestöpseltem Modem genau dokumentieren. Dazu Screenshots der einzelnen Seiten vornehmen und abspeichern. Wurde die Preisangabe mehr oder minder stark verschleiert , dann würde ich die Bezahlung verweigern und entsprechend dem hiesigen Erste-Hilfe-Kasten vorgehen.

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

wie gibst du ein tel. gepräch mit deiner freundin zurück wen dir der inhalt nicht gefällt?
Einfach nicht zahlen?


----------



## Qoppa (15 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie gibst du ein tel. gepräch mit deiner freundin zurück wen dir der inhalt nicht gefällt?
> Einfach nicht zahlen?


Falls die Freundin für angenehme Gespräche Geld verlangt (vorher so vereinbart), - ja natürlich!

Ich würde Dir allerdings in diesem Fall empfehlen, Dein Privatleben mal etwas in Ordnung zu bringen ....  :roll:


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie gibst du ein tel. gepräch mit deiner freundin zurück wen dir der inhalt nicht gefällt?
> Einfach nicht zahlen?



Da zahl ich auch nur für die Möglichkeit mit ihr zu sprechen ein paar Cent Verbindungsgebühren.
Und keinen Aufschlag von 29,-- Euro für den ach so tollen Inhalt.


----------



## OskarMaria (15 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie gibst du ein tel. gepräch mit deiner freundin zurück wen dir der inhalt nicht gefällt?
> Einfach nicht zahlen?



Hehe - Ihr Dialerdrücker macht es einem leicht. Ein Telefongespräch ist eine von mir gewünsche Kommunikationform - dafür habe ich das Ding bestellt. Und ein einzelnes Gespräch kostet mich nur wenige Cents.

OM


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

BGB § 312d Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen 



(4) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen 

1.  zur Lieferung von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt werden

    oder eindeutig auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind oder    die auf Grund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für eine Rücksendung geeignet    sind oder schnell verderben können oder deren Verfalldatum überschritten    würde,2.  zur Lieferung von Audio- oder Videoaufzeichnungen oder von Software,    sofern die gelieferten Datenträger vom Verbraucher entsiegelt worden sind,3.  zur Lieferung von Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und Illustrierten,4.  zur Erbringung von Wett- und Lotterie-Dienstleistungen oder5.  die in der Form von Versteigerungen (§ 156) geschlossen werden.
(5) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht ferner nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen, bei denen dem Verbraucher bereits auf Grund der §§ 499 bis 507 ein Widerrufs- oder Rückgaberecht nach § 355 oder § 356 zusteht. Bei solchen Verträgen gilt Absatz 2 entsprechend.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*090090001214*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie gibst du ein tel. gepräch mit deiner freundin zurück wen dir der inhalt nicht gefällt?
> Einfach nicht zahlen?



...Telefongespräche mit meiner Freundin sind stets gehaltvoll und bieten einen adäquaten Mehrwert, was im Falle der "kostenfreien" Hausaufgabenhilfe und den weiteren unseriösen Web-Angeboten ja nicht so ist, wie jeder "Geschädigte" schnell feststellen kann.

Steter Tropfen höhlt bekanntlich den Stein und das wird wohl auch im Falle der elenden Dialerabzocke so kommen.... Darauf freue ich mich...

Einen schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3x ok ist auch eine von dir gewünsche Kommunikationform


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				dialerfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...Telefongespräche mit meiner Freundin sind stets gehaltvoll und bieten einen adäquaten Mehrwert...


wart mal bis sie am telefon schluss macht...
wen es deine nicht macht viele andere machen es


----------



## Qoppa (15 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 3x ok ist auch eine von dir gewünsche Kommunikationform


Klar, - aber wenn der Anbieter seinen Informationspflichten nicht nachkommt (§ 312 c), was diese OKs bedeuten, dann bleibt es unverbindlich, - kein Vertragsschluß.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*090090001214*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> OskarMaria schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, kommt ganz darauf an, wofür man vermeintlich sein ok gibt....

...und die wenigsten dürften wohl bereit sein, für (erkennbaren/offensichtlichen) Müll überteuerte Mehrwertgebühren zu entrichten.


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 3x ok ist auch eine von dir gewünsche Kommunikationform



Die Frage ist ob der Dienstanbieter ein dreimaliges OK als Vertragsangebot zu seinen Bedingungen verstehen darf.
Ausgangspunkt ist dabei der Empfängerhorizont des *redlichen *Erklärungsempfängers.
Als Angebot darf ers nur Verstehen wenn er vorher ausreichend deutlich auf seine Bedingungen hingewiesen hat.
Und da habe ich bei z.B. grau in grau gehaltenen Preisangaben Zweifel.
Entschieden hat darüber -soweit ich sehe- noch kein Gericht.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Entschieden hat darüber -soweit ich sehe- noch kein Gericht.



Ich würde ein BGH Urteil auch begrüsen damitt es klaheit gibt


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				dialerfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, kommt ganz darauf an, wofür man vermeintlich sein ok gibt....
> 
> ...und die wenigsten dürften wohl bereit sein, für (erkennbaren/offensichtlichen) Müll überteuerte Mehrwertgebühren zu entrichten.



Wen nichts auf der Seite steht darf man auch nichts erwarten.
Wen was da steht hat man darauf einen anspruch aber nur darauf


----------



## Rex Cramer (15 Oktober 2004)

Gast mit typischer Rechtschreibschwäche schrieb:
			
		

> wie gibst du ein tel. gepräch mit deiner freundin zurück wen dir der inhalt nicht gefällt?
> Einfach nicht zahlen?



Kannst Du einen Kaufvertrag nicht von einem Dienstleistungsvertrag unterscheiden?



			
				Gast mit typischer Rechtschreibschwäche schrieb:
			
		

> BGB § 312d Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen



Und da haben wir dann schon den ersten Pferdefuß. Wenn ich nicht in der Lage bin, einen Vertrag zu schließen, weil ich wichtige Details verschweige, verstecke oder die dazu verwendete Software nicht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht, dann muss ich mich auch nicht mit Widerruf oder Rückgabe auseinandersetzen.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal an jemanden wenden, der sich damit auskennt...



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ein BGH Urteil auch begrüsen damitt es klaheit gibt


Aus dem Vertragsgeflecht heraus wird das aber kaum passieren, weil weder Du als Inhalteanbieter noch Dein Dialeranbieter einen Anspruch gegen den Anschlussinhaber auf Zahlung der Entgelte hast. In der Kette steht der Netzbetreiber dazwischen, der vom Anschlussinhaber fordert und den Dialeranbieter ausbezahlt. Da dies ausdrücklich, um die Anonymität zu wahren, so gewünscht ist, muss man mit eben diesem Nachteil leben: Rechtssicherheit? Ist in diesem Zusammenhang nur eines der leeren Schlagworte aus Berlin. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja irgendwann den Mut, direkt und höchstselbst über Deine tollen Leistungen Verträge abzuschließen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Das ist schade


----------



## Rex Cramer (15 Oktober 2004)

Zander schrieb:
			
		

> und neulich, als Du im Laden vom Verkäufer dreimal gefragt wurdest, ob Du wirklich die Gesamtausgabe von Kafka kaufen möchtest - und Du dreimal "Ja" gesagt hast, weil Dein Hörgerät gerade nicht am Ohr war, hast Du auch völlig unbewusst gekauft, stimmt´s ? Also ich finde auch, dass solche Fälle vom Verbraucherschutz bearbeitet werden müssen - wer soll uns denn sonst vor uns selber beschützen. Wir sind nun ´mal unbedarft.
> Au Waia
> HZH


Ein netter juristischer Sachverhalt. Was haben wir denn da?
Ein Angebot:


> als Du im Laden vom Verkäufer dreimal gefragt wurdest, ob Du wirklich die Gesamtausgabe von Kafka kaufen möchtest


Bis hierhin ist alles klar, oder?

Die Annahme?


> und Du dreimal "Ja" gesagt hast, weil Dein Hörgerät gerade nicht am Ohr war,


Wenn man davon ausgehen darf, dass der Erklärungsempfänger ohne Hörgerät kein Angebot erhalten kann, hat er wohl kaum eine Willenserklärung abgeben können, die sich mit dem Angebot deckt. Und was soll der Verbraucherschutz da noch tun? Netter Einblick in die PP-Betreiber-Logik. "Unbewusstes Kaufen" ist ein erstklassiger Euphemismus auf deren Praktiken. Scheint dort völlig normal zu sein.

Dabei kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass "unbewusstes Kaufen" die einzige Möglichkeit sein kann, Kafka als Gesamtwerk an den Mann oder die Frau zu bringen.


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2004)

Eine Stimme aus dem Gewerbe schrieb:
			
		

> Wen nichts auf der Seite steht darf man auch nichts erwarten.
> Wen was da steht hat man darauf einen anspruch aber nur darauf


So isset.

Und wenn dieses nichts dann 30 Euro kosten soll, weil das in Kürze groß und deutlich zu lesen sein wird, dann bleiben die schmierigen 30-Euro-für-nichts-Angebote demnächst wie Sauerbier beim Drücker liegen.

Da bricht ja schon größere Unruhe aus, manche verramschen schon ihre Domains, bevor sie ganz wertlos sind. Ehrliche Arbeit wird wohl nicht in Frage kommen, aber zumindest neue Tricks werden erforderlich sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2004)

Nur mal so als Lektüre für die im Gewerbe die mit kostenlosen Zugangstools und anderen Verschleierungen werben.



> § 4 UWG
> Wer in der Absicht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorzurufen, in öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen oder in Mitteilungen, die für einen größeren Kreis von Personen bestimmt sind, über geschäftliche Verhältnisse, insbesondere über die Beschaffenheit, den Ursprung, die Herstellungsart oder die Preisbemessung von Waren oder gewerblichen Leistungen, über die Art des Bezugs oder die Bezugsquelle von Waren, .....wissentlich unwahre und zur Irreführung geeignete Angaben macht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Stimme aus dem Gewerbe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn es überhaupt keine Seite gibt?


Das Zustimmungsfenster zur Anwahl wird es geben, mit großen Buchstaben in 16 Punkt, oder es gibt keine Kohle. Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (15 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (hier abgerechnet über GN/090090001530)



dann wollen wir doch auch mal das Kind beim Namen nennen: 

RegTP Anfrage


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Wenn schon "Kind beim Namen nennen", dann aber richtig...

www.whois.to/videoconctactos.net

A-nonymer KA-ot


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2004)

ooops, das war ja der link für "Namenstag David", mist aber auch... Ist aber der gleiche Anmbieter, bei dem sich, wie auf der Seite im Quelltext zu lesen, auch ein p2p-intexus-popup öffnet. Auch hier also beide Nummern (1530) und (1214) parallel.

Naja. 
Bin halt doch ein
un-Anonymer KAot


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2004)

Der Vollpatient ist ein sicherer Kandidat für die Google-Müll-Hitliste.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2004)

Danke für den link... Na, dann bin ich ja die nächsten Tage beschäftigt...
_______________

(link editiert, da URLs enthalten im Beitrag darüber, die nicht hierher gehören)

statt dessen ein Zitat:


			
				Forumsbeitrag schrieb:
			
		

> Ergänzend möchte ich bemerken, daß es interessant ist, wie ständig der gleiche Content weitergereicht wird. Unter "Ask Jeeves" auch erreichbar über www.hotb**.com ergibt die Suche nach myvideomedia eine Reihe von Treffern, welche auf www.mp**.de (Domaininhaber: steay mediaservices e.K.; Zonenverwalter S*D*, der in der Szene ebenfalls einschlägig bekannt sein dürfte) verweist. Im Impressum von www.wolke1*.de ( steay GmbH, Geschäftsführer: S*D*) kann dann nachgelesen werden, daß auch hier die Rechtliche Betreuung von RA B*Sy* erfolgt.



wolke10 hat eine interessante whois, aber die Sache mit dem Impressum stimmt nicht mehr. Dort steht jetzt als rechtlicher Betreuer RA D.K. aus Düsseldorf.

S.D. ist domaininhaber, admin ist F.P., der, glaubt man der Datenbank "openbc", zu beiden (S.D. und D.K.) enge Beziehungen hat. D.K. wiederum nennt als Kontakt den Inhaber der Seite, die meint, zitieren zu müssen, Sex (implizit: in jüngsten Jahren) mache intelligent (ohne das genauer zu erklären). Solche Freunde allein disqualifizieren sicher nicht als Anwalt in Jugendschutzthemen - aber, naja, is ja auch nicht mein Bier...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den link... Na, dann bin ich ja die nächsten Tage beschäftigt...
> _______________
> 
> S.D. ist domaininhaber, admin ist F.P., der, glaubt man der Datenbank "openbc", zu beiden (S.D. und D.K.) enge Beziehungen hat. D.K.


...

man, könnt ihr hier auch mal deutsch sprechen!!!! :crazy: ...oder sind hier alle schon ein bisschen crazy...?

mit besten Grüssen
Tom


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2004)

Nein Tom, man ist nicht crazy sondern beachtet die NUBs, laut denen das nennen von Realnamen  nicht gestattet ist.


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Tom, man ist nicht crazy sondern beachtet die NUBs, laut denen das nennen von Realnamen  nicht gestattet ist.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10

zur Aufrischung:  auch für Gäste gelten die Nutzungbedingungen , unterhalb des Eingabefensters 
erkennt jeder, der hier postet, diese an .



> Sie erklären mit der Nutzung dieses Forums Ihr Einverständnis mit den  Nutzungsbedingungen.
> Ihre IP-Adresse wird in der Datenbank gespeichert sobald Sie einen Artikel abschicken.
> Sofern Sie durch Ihren Artikel gegen die geltende Rechtslage verstoßen, kann diese
> IP-Adresse zur Durchsetzung rechtlicher Ansprüche an Dritte weitergegeben werden.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

*090090001214 - steter Tropfen...*

Hallo!
Ich plage mich auch rum... und muss das auch grad mal loswerden!
Vielleicht hilft es ja irgendwie!?

Bei der Suche nach einer Währungsumrechnung über Google, bin ich auf .........de gestoßen. 

Nach klicken der Ziel-/Umrechnungswährung poppte ein Fenster auf, in dem ich aufgefordert wurde, OK einzugeben. Dieser Vorgang wurde von mir sofort abgebrochen, da ich dem Ganzen in der Form misstrau(t)e. Zurecht, wie sich wohl erwiesen hat.
Ich habe weder „OK“ oder ähnliches geklickt, sondern den Vorgang abgebrochen! Ich wurde auch nicht 3 x nach meinem OK gefragt, wie es die gesetzliche Bestimmung vorgibt.

Als ich die Telekom-Abrechnung erhalten habe (25, netto) sind wir mal auf die Suche gegangen... Einige Erklärungen und interessante Hinweise hierfür findet sich u.a. im Quelltext dieser Seite. 

(zu dem OK-Fenster):
Ein Layer, der irgendwann eingeblendet werden kann, weist darauf hin, dass auch ohne OK ein Download veranlasst wird!!!

Es ist JavaSkript eingebunden, wo Funktionen, bspw. die Einblendung eines Layers, drin liegen. Die Seite ist jedoch als .php-Seite abgespeichert , wodurch man keinen Einblick in den Quellcode hat und auch wichtige „Funktionen“ versteckt werden.

Warum wird das als .php abgespeichert? Wenn die Anbieter doch nichts zu verbergen haben und alles Rechtens ist?

Funktion „Weiter“ gibt es nicht (bei verschiedenen Einstellungen geprüft)

Funktionen „abbrechen“ und „zurück“ funktionieren nicht.
Dies wurde an verschiedenen Rechnern überprüft. 

Bedenklich finde ich auch, dass der Preis für diesen „Service“ auf der Website nicht klar erkennbar ist!!!
Bei der Recherche haben wir erst nach langer Suche auf der Website die gelbe Schrift auf gelben Grund „entdeckt“; mehr als unseriös!

Die Anbieterinformationen schließen sich nach ein wenigen Sekunden von selber, nachdem man sie angeklickt hat. An „lesen“ ist da nicht zu denken!


Last but not least: Ich weiß was ein OK-Feld bedeutet und was Dialer sind! 
Dieser „Service“ ist ohne meine Willenserklärung erfolgt. Und ich bin nicht WILLENS hierfür zu zahlen! 

Und wer auch immer Ärger hat -> schriftlich Protestieren!
Denn wohl die Masse an Beschwerden macht's, damit nachgegangen wird!

Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am nettesten

Gruß,
Anja

_ URL gelöscht , siehe NUB ,  modaction _


----------



## Bremsklotz (20 Oktober 2004)

*Liste für Dialer*

@Rockabella

h**p://www.dialerdomains.tk/

Unter diesem Link findest du eine Liste mit Dialern. 
Es wird aber ausdrücklich davor gewarnt, die Seiten aufzurufen.
Da ist dann dein W..... auch dabei.

Also immer noch am billigsten auf Dauer, bei der Telekom Nummernsperre beantragen, am besten auch gleich Auslandsnummern, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden, kostet zur Zeit einmalig noch € 9,90, obwohl es eigentlich kostenlos sein müsste, oder Dialerblocker von Conrad installieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Oktober 2004)

was soll diese Liste nützen?  es wird wohl kaum ein Otto Normalo diese Liste checken bevor 
er einen Google-Link anklickt (wenn er sie überhaupt kennt), außerdem sind 1300 Domains
 geradezu lächerlich gemessen an den hundertausenden 
registrierten Dialersites , eine  einzige Nummer in der Reg TP DB weist schon oft schon  mehrere
 zehntausend Einträge auf 

so verbergen sich unter der Rufnummer  090090001214 
alleine schon 5505 Dialersites 
Reg TP Abfrage 

die Domain selber ist auch nicht gerade besonders aufschlußreich, wer dahintersteht 

Dialerdomains.tk


> Due to restrictions in Dot TK's Privacy Statement personal information
> about the user of the domain name cannot be released.


Zu gut deutsch, das ist alles andere als vertrauenswürdig  bzw. zuverlässig 

cp

PS: nach dem Trace zu urteilen operiert die Site von  NL aus :


> Routenverfolgung zu w*w.dialerdomains.tk [217.115.203.20]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 1    ...............
> 2    ................
> 3    65 ms    64 ms    66 ms  f-ea1.F.DE.net.DTAG.DE [62.154.18.22]
> ...


----------



## Gluko (31 Oktober 2004)

*Selbstlöschung der Verbindung ???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mal, dass ich in diesem Thread richtig bin. Ich bin heute zum ersten mal auf einer Dialerseite gelandet. Das war nach Aufruf von www.suchma***ine.de.
Nach Eingabe eines Suchbegriffs kam ein neues Fenster (erstes Attachement). Ich hab' natürlich nicht "OK" eingegeben, sondern mir nur die Infos abgefragt (die nächsten Attachements). Dabei wunderte ich mich über die Angabe, dass nach Beenden der Verbindung alle Eintäge gelöscht werden. So kann man doch garnicht mehr nachvollziehen, wann und womit eingewählt wurde. Darf das überhaupt so gehandhabt werden?

Gruß
Gluko

P.S.: leider ist die Reihenfolge falsch herum. Beim nachsten Mal klappts dann.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Selbstlöschung der Verbindung ???*



			
				Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wunderte ich mich über die Angabe, dass nach Beenden der Verbindung alle Eintäge gelöscht werden. So kann man doch garnicht mehr nachvollziehen, wann und womit eingewählt wurde. Darf das überhaupt so gehandhabt werden?
> 
> Gruß
> Gluko
> ...



So will es das Gesetz. Keine DFÜ-Verbindung darf in irgendeinem Ordner erzeugt werden. Der Dialer sollte aber noch da sein oder?

Rubi


----------



## Gluko (31 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Selbstlöschung der Verbindung ???*



			
				Rubi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Dialer sollte aber noch da sein oder?


Hallo Rubi,

danke für den Hinweis. Dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen, da ich nichts runtergeladen habe. Hijack findet nichts.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Selbstlöschung der Verbindung ???*



			
				Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Rubi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such mal in der Registry nach "Intexus" oder "IntexusDial"

Rubi


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2004)

*Selbstlöschung?*

Die infos hier sind für mich als Laie nicht immer nachvollziehbar! Hab aber hier weitere interessante Infos gefunden. h**p://63987.forum.onetwomax.de/topic=100680933605

Ich kann jedenfalls auch keinen Dialer auf meiner Platte finden und trotzdem Rechnung?


----------



## dvill (1 November 2004)

Auch mal hier lesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Gluko (3 November 2004)

*Re: Selbstlöschung der Verbindung ???*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Such mal in der Registry nach "Intexus" oder "IntexusDial"


Hallo Rubi,

nee, ist nix in der Richtung vorhanden!

Da ich DSL nutze und mein gutes altes MODEM abgeklemmt ist wird sich wohl nichts mit Kosten ergeben.

Mich hatte nur diese Löschung verwundert, aber das hat sich jetzt ja aufgeklärt.

Danke nochmal.
Gruß
Gluko


----------

